# Octopus, squid cuttlefish



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Just a random thought I had, and was wondering if someone here can give me an answer.....
Is it possible to keep Octopus, squid or cuttle fish in captivity?
If so, are they expensive? I'm not planning on setting up fish let alone a marine tank...LOL I was just wondering.


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes it's doable but not advisable...

Octopus are escape artisits and need literally a sealed tank to stop them getting out, and all of the above are very very sensitive to changes in water chemistry, not for the beginner and need large tanks...

Price wise, i've seen ocotopus go four around £40 i believe but it wasn't the healthiest looking of creatures...

James


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Cheers...... Now I know why I never see them for sale..... LOL


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

octopus also are very intelligent and need lots of toys and interaction or they will literally rip the decor apart, possibly smashing the tank as they go.

I have heard of small species turning up in live rock and living successfully in reef tanks - they do eat some (lots possibly) of the inhabitants, but they do survive sometimes.

They are also short lived. 18 months is the norm.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

You can and many do but differnet kettle of (cuttle)fish to normal reef keeping :lol2:
Check out TONMO.com: The Octopus News Magazine Online

All you need to know there.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

I have never seen any other cephalopods for sale other than octopus. I have experience of temperate cuttlefish, but that was in a laboratory (and no they weren't being tested on before someone accuses me of being a vivisectionist!) where they were constantly supplied with filtered sea water. Even then they were very difficult to keep!


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Richcymru said:


> I have never seen any other cephalopods for sale other than octopus. I have experience of temperate cuttlefish, but that was in a laboratory (and no they weren't being tested on before someone accuses me of being a vivisectionist!) where they were constantly supplied with filtered sea water. Even then they were very difficult to keep!


Were they as fascinating as they sound. I've caught temperate ones while rockpooling in cornwall, but never kept them


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.....


----------

